
Show HN: I built a Dapp to Automate Dollar Cost Averaging from DAI-ETH - federiconitidi
As the title says, I built a tool that allows you to buy a constant amount of ETH (with DAI) at regular intervals. For example, if you decide to buy 100DAI worth of ETH every week, dca.land will send 50 DAI from your wallet to Uniswap, swap them with ETH at the current price &amp; send them back to your wallet, and will do this once per week.<p>I built this as a side project for personal use and I’ve been using it to automate ETH purchases for a while, but I though this may be useful to others too. Right now I’m also providing the relayer service, however anyone can become a relayer really.<p>So far the system has proved reliable, however consider this as a beta version. Also, the smart contract HAS NOT been audited, so test it at your own risk. If you have feedback or thought I’d love to hear them!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dca.land&#x2F;
======
federiconitidi
[https://www.dca.land](https://www.dca.land)

